# Strange Growth on Muscadines



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 26, 2012)

2nd Try at pictures, Looks like I got it this time. On 4 or 5 of my vines I found these knots on the vines. It looks like a blister or something laid a egg in the vine and it's growing. I cut that section out of the vines. Anyone know what this is?
Thanks
Semper Fi


----------



## garymc (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope it's not crown gall. Are these grapes from Ison's?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2012)

Not sure what it is, but I am 99.99999999% sure it is not crown gall. That affects older wood normally and is introduced through a wound of some sort usually and infects the vine at the point of injury.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 28, 2012)

These vines came from a willis orchards, willis orchards is a great place to buy muscadines, that is if you don't care what they send you. I ordered 8 scuppernongs, got them, planted them, cared for them and 3 years later I found out I had 1 scuppernong and 7 muscadines. I agree Grapeman, I kinda think something layed an egg in the vine and now it is growing, I'll watch it and see if I can see what comes out.
Thanks for the replies
Semper Fi


----------



## garymc (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought 4 plum and 4 pawpaw trees from Willis. They were bare root. Or as I call it, no root. All but 1 pawpaw died immediately. I sent the bottoms back and they replaced them the next fall or spring, I don't remember which. Again no feeder roots and they all died. I decided I could grow old and die without a single plum at that rate. I will never buy or waste my time in accepting free replacements from them again.


----------



## tatud4life (May 8, 2012)

I have heard nothing but bad things about Willis Orchards. I buy mine from Isons. I have not had any problems from them exceot for their blackberries and raspberries. I ordered 4 of each and 2 of each did nothing. They replaced them and I am waiting to see if they do anything. The only thing that I didn't like was that one of the raspberries was an Anne. Yellow raspberries. They had sold out before I called for replacements. Not thier fault. I'll just have to order it again next year. I also ordered strawberries from them and they have done wonderfully!!!!


----------

